# Auxiliary reverse lights



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok guys....looking for good ideas for some extra reverse lighting. I've got a '99 Super Duty and want more light off the back. I want to go below the rear bumper but afraid to know em off or collect too much snow on em to be effective. I've looked at a few other rigs with em installed on a headache rack, but that seemed to light up more of the bed and not the ground behind where it's needed most. Any pics or ideas are appreciated.....tks


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

I picked up a set from amazon.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think I got pics of it. We installed a Back Rack, lights on the rack. And lights under the bumper. Separate switches. Just used machine lights, cause there gonna get damaged eventually.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Start here 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=164923


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;2135671 said:


> Start here
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=164923


Or

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159423&highlight=Rigid+flush+mounts


----------



## anteater6788 (Dec 8, 2005)

I made one that goes in the receiver hitch because I drive a truck for somebody else and didn't want it to be permanent. If it was my own truck I would build a new tailgate with a piece of 2x4x1/8" tubing across the bottom and expanded metal for the rest. That tubing would be big enough to mount four 6 1/2" backup lights in as well as some 2" strobes. Having the rest of the tailgate be expanded metal so you can see through it would be nice for backing up close to stuff.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Could always mount them in the rear stake pockets of the bed. I've seen a few guys around here do that


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I picked up some cheap ones from harbor freight. I think they were about $15 before I used a 20% off coupon (they send them constantly). I figured I'd knock them off or back over something so I wanted something cheap. They're bright enough for what I wanted, although you may want brighter. I think they're 55w, maybe. One thing nice about the halogen compared to LED is that if they're on for a period of time it melted off the snow. I also wired mine with a different switch, that way I could have them on/reverse only/off. Easy to wire up, once I realized my mistake on the switch.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use the same Harbor Freight lights. I to wonder about LED being able to melt the snow off themselves. My lights are wired to the backup lights (separate power use relay). Dont have to remember to switch on or off or blinding any one behind me.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165932


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Been discussed quite a bit, personally if it's my own truck I put them under the bumper, puts the light right where I want it. I usually don't have any issues with snow covering the LEDS unless I back through a tall windrow or something.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90123&highlight=hitch+light


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just my 2 cents here... had a backrack with lights on it... hated the glare when plowing while it was snowing. Light was not focused to the back of the truck enough causing a glare from the flakes of snow.

I have had tons of trucks with just regular Tractor Supply ag lights, then as LEDs became cheaper, LED's on them mounted on each side of the receiver... they have seldom let me down... dont back into piles and they will stay intact.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

We just switch out stock reverse lights for LED bulbs with the highest lumens I can find and then we add the lights in the link just below the tail light on the body of the truck. Two per side with one facing straight back and one where the body curves so they are out 45 degrees from straight back.

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/DRL-PODs


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

think on the new beater ill hook 2 small lights by the receiver and connect them to the trailer wire feed..the oem trailer package has 3rd brake light and backup light feeds


----------

